# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  2D Сканер АТОЛ SB2108 Plus

## s336hb

Не могу войти в режим программирования 2D Сканер АТОЛ SB2108 Plus, если кто знает прошу подсказать.

----------

